# ? For all those that breed regularly



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

Just curious for those of you who breed regularly...What would you consider is a "Good" and "Acceptable" level of fry loss? Some people seem to be having high survival rates, and others not too good of ones.


----------



## the_skdster (Aug 15, 2006)

I wouldn't know since I've never had the time to rear fry.








All that happens to me is hat they spawn, become fry-swimming, then disappear within 2weeks.
Then the cycle continues.

*hmm, maybe I should sell my pairs and let someone who wants to rear a deserving chance.
*goes off and creates sale interest thread in Canadian classifieds.


----------



## StryfeMP (Apr 26, 2007)

I've yet to figure out what an acceptable loss percentage is...


----------

